# More B&W Photography



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

Just some more misc. B&W photography from the beach this week

Just as an FYI- My dad: KylesKenner2 wants me to clarify that I am his daughter

haha


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now, we already know I don't know squat about picture taking, but I do like the first one. Keep up the good work Brianna. Maybe take few more like I posted of your sister on the swing and the half photo. Judging from some of the post, you have an artistic eye sweetheart. 
You make old Dad proud baby.


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

Old is right- I posted on the other one too- haha- Yea- the second one of John jumping and Lauren running was while I was IN the water with my camera- there are a bunch more of me lower to the water taking pictures of John riding waves which are pretty cool too-


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

It's definitely hard to capture a focused picture of a 4 year old- then even harder of a 4 year old running!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks good, 1 nit though, watch the horizon...Keep it level...Look here at what some of these folks are doing. This is a mixture of pros and amatures. There is a B&W section you might like.
Lets start ya off right...some green for ya
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Now these folks are just plain awesome. Check their B&W section. mostly pros, and a great bunch for help if needed.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow Brianna, i really do like your photos and welcome aboard! i love black and white and don't do enough of them. you posting these has given me a little nudge. thank you for that.

i agree with you, young children really are hard to capture focused shots (not just your sister!  ). some of the photographers here take great action shots so they'll be able to give you some hints about that i'm sure.

i'd like to see some of your low to the water photos. (I sure hope that camera is waterproof.) 

is that a big container ship on the horizon in the top photo?

thanks for sharing. i look forward to seeing more of your photos.

rosesm


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

big ship- barely saw that- I have no clue!
camera= not waterproof- just a waterproof casing- not a fan- It's so big.
But hey it'll keep it safe
I will upload some more here soon- gotta empty my CF card soon


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice stuff. Only suggestion I could make would be to turn on the grid lines on your camera. They will help you keep the horizon lines straighter. 

Are you taking the pictures in B&W or are you converting them from color? 

Do you have any photoshop type of program?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work there. Welcome to the boards and I hope you post some more pictures in the future.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*B&W Photos*

I don't mean to high jack my Daughters thread, but these two are my favorite, so far.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Keep up the great work Brianna. You making Dad proud. Just listen to the pros here and you will come into your own.
Blue / Green Sweetheart


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Dad!
Yea- I see what you guys are saying about the horizon and when I shot today I definitely kept that in mind- as you will see in a new thread i will soon post- thanks alot for the advice!! When I usually shoot I don't have horizons to work with in this sense- so its a big change- but I think I will always remember now. New thread coming soon- it's going to take FOREVER to empty my 4GB card onto my computer- needless to say I take ALOT of photos-
PS- anyone here use Photography as their sole source of income? Just wondering about some careers and how to stay afloat with this profession


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

PS- I am simply shooting them in color- going (not even into Photoshop) into iphoto and simply clicking B&W- no adjusting whatsoever- 
I do have photoshop though- but I use that mostly for making photos weird or turning them into black and white then adding color accents..


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you will find something soon enough Brianna. Just stay focused on college and check with some of the kids photo jounalism and takes notes from them. 
It'll all come to you soon enough. Until then, I'll continue to help and support you with this.
PS - I would like to see you participate in the photo contest about trees.
See the sticky in this thread. Remember, horizantals and verticals.
BLUE/GREEN,
Dad


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

it says the photos had to be in by 7-31-09..


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Didn't even see that part baby,


----------

